

Former feds charged with stealing Silk Road Bitcoins - jacquesm
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/03/30/federal-agents-charged-with-stealing-bitcoin-from-silk-road-case/70672058/

======
shillster
Don't worry folks, it was just a few "bad apples", who happened to be vetted,
highly trusted, undercover law enforcement officials. Just goes to show you
how only criminals use Bitcoin.

------
jweir
Here is the the criminal complaint:

[http://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/opa/press-
release...](http://www.justice.gov/sites/default/files/opa/press-
releases/attachments/2015/03/30/criminal_complaint_force.pdf)

